# Deeper Detail 335M Sport enhancement and CQUK



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi everyone, apologies for a severe lack of posting recently, but you can keep up to date with our daily antics on FaceBook

Back to the job at hand... Booked in for a stage 2 enhancement and ceramic coating and due to its chemical resistance CQUK is one of our favourites.

On with some pics... Before we started...

































On with the cleaning process...









A little sun showing up a few defects:



Iron X



Decontaminated...


And dried...





And taken indoors to start the machine polishing process...

I won't natter on and post the before and afters...





















































































































































And then onto the CQUK making sure the application and removal is done correctly...


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

And leaving you with some glossy afters...











































And all ready for a day out with the client 





Thanks for looking everyone and any comments or info, I will try to answer individually.

All the best,

Mike


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Really good work especially shooting a white car which is testing enough on its own!


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Fantastic work


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Excellent work! Nice reflection especially for a white car.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thats gorgeous!


----------



## acavill (Jul 14, 2013)

Looking really smart!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## Pershing (Jul 28, 2013)

Fantastic results! Is that a rotary machine in on of the pics?How lond did it take you start to end?


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Lovely job Mike, great shots too  

Speak soon mate :thumb:


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

Looks like much more than just an enhancement to me- but better to under sell I guess! :thumb:

Lovely work and a great photo diary of the extensive work carried out. 

Andy


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

B17BLG said:


> Really good work especially shooting a white car which is testing enough on its own!


Cheers, the defect pics didn't take as long as usual to capture, but the swirls were 'deep' 


Bartl said:


> Fantastic work


:thumb:


diesel x said:


> Excellent work! Nice reflection especially for a white car.


Cheers mate


davies20 said:


> Thats gorgeous!


:thumb: It had a lovely interior as well... 


acavill said:


> Looking really smart!


Thanks acavill


Demetri said:


> Great work :thumb:


:thumb:


tonyy said:


> Looks great:thumb:


Cheers tonyy


Pershing said:


> Fantastic results! Is that a rotary machine in on of the pics?How lond did it take you start to end?


All done via rotary as I find it gives a better finish (especially on the finishing stages) with less paint removal in a lot of cases on the correction phase. IIRC it was 4 days with a night indoors for the CQUK to cure :thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Dan J said:


> Lovely job Mike, great shots too
> 
> Speak soon mate :thumb:


Cheers matey! Hope you are well dude. Still on auto mode :thumb:


CarPro.UK said:


> Looks like much more than just an enhancement to me- but better to under sell I guess! :thumb:
> 
> Lovely work and a great photo diary of the extensive work carried out.
> 
> Andy


We try our best Andy... My OCD doesn't help though  :thumb:


----------



## Mani (Mar 14, 2010)

In a class of your own. well done :thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Mani said:


> In a class of your own. well done :thumb:


I don't know about that but I like to be happy by the end of the detail. 
No one day affairs.. :thumb:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice and glossy white! very nice job!

and what a great car!


----------



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

Those are the nicest Alloys BMW have ever made I reckon. Good work !


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job on a very nice motor :thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Deeper Detail said:


> Cheers matey! Hope you are well dude. Still on auto mode :thumb:


Lol I need not ask then :lol:


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Stunning work! Bet it shifts aswell!


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Cracking results and the car's a stunner too. Shame there weren't any interior pics.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Dawesy90 said:


> Stunning work! Bet it shifts aswell!


On good authority... Yes it does. Cheers mate


danga200 said:


> Cracking results and the car's a stunner too. Shame there weren't any interior pics.


Thanks mate, the interior is a fav of mine, the red leather is lush. My bad.


Wout_RS said:


> Nice and glossy white! very nice job!
> 
> and what a great car!


:thumb:


Tom48 said:


> Those are the nicest Alloys BMW have ever made I reckon. Good work !


Cheers Tom, the wheels are in my top 3 bmw wheels I've seen, and not to bad to clean either 


DMH-01 said:


> Great job on a very nice motor :thumb:


Cheers DMH. :thumb:


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Deeper Detail said:


> Thanks mate, the interior is a fav of mine, the red leather is lush. My bad.


:wall:

:lol:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

danga200 said:


> :wall:
> 
> :lol:


Shame I didn't get chance to detail it :thumb:


----------

